# Surgery Set



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*Well, I got my surgery date, and all related appointment dates, set yesterday. I will have my Total thyroidectomy on August 8.

My DD#2 wedding was last Saturday. All went well! We go to Germany in July and will be home just under two weeks when I have surgery. So, all my summer plans are good at this point.

Doctor discussed with me the failings of a FNA biopsy in a nodule of the size of mine (missing cancer because the needle did not hit cancer cells) and that the size of mine (2.5 and 1.7 - two separate nodules) are considered big enough to remove on their own. Also, with family history a bit sketchy, it needs to come out. I elected for a TT, because I do not want to find cancer and then need another surgery. No way, not me.

My blood levels have risen, so I am off the blood thinning injections. Now my stomach can heal from the bruising. Look out Germany, here we come!

Thank you to everyone on this board. Reading other's tales and getting some insight on my own have helped bunches. *


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

It's nice that they gave you a choice to do the TT. My doctor would not allow me to have that choice. He said it was determined once a frozen section of the nodule was done and showed cancer. In preop I told him "Please just take it all." He still refused unless it was cancer. Well, it was cancer and he took it all. LOL! Good luck to you!


----------

